# Hauppauge WinTV Express unter Win7 64Bit???



## PsychoGazebo (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, habe ein kleines Problem. 
Ich habe diese TV Karte (Hauppauge WinTV Express) eingebaut und mir wurde diese auch im Gerätmanager angezeigt. 
Soweit so gut, die Treiber von der CD sind nur bis XP Kompatibel.
Im Kompatiblitätsmodus umgeschaltet hab ich keine Chance, immer abgebrochen. Auch auf der Homepage wurde ich nicht fündig 

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich der TV Karte die passenden Treiber installieren kann?
Als TV Programm wollte ich ProgDVB benutzen. Meine TV Karte ist analog da ich nur analogen empfang habe.
Hatte damals mal eine Karte von Technotrend DVB-C aber da habe ich nur ZDF usw. reinbekommen. weil ich kein digitalen empfang habe^^
Jetzt habe ich eine analoge und keine passenden treiber 

Bitte um Hilfe
Bin über jeden Ratschlag dankbar. 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Mai 2011)

Tja da wird dir wohl nix übrig bleiben, als sie als Anschauungsobjekt in die Vitrine zu stellen, oder du installierst parallel ein Windows XP!


----------



## PsychoGazebo (23. Mai 2011)

hey hey, hab jetzt unter win7 Ultimativ ein virtual xp installiert. aber dorf erkennt er mit den cp treibern auch nix


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juni 2011)

Späte Antwort - aber besser spät als nie. 
Ja klar. Die Hardware der TV-Karte wird nicht an den Virtuellen Rechner durchgereicht. Das ist prinzipbedingt.
Kauf dir für 20 €uronen einen DVB-T-Stick, dann klappt's auch unter 7 x64.


----------

